# Running a tourist venture in Phuket



## AussieSteve (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,

This is going to sound a bit controversial, but I will put it out there anyway. I am hoping to join my Thai GF very soon and live in Thailand. I would like to run a tourist venture in Phuket, something like paragliding off a beach.

I have been told that all the tourist type ventures there are controlled by a certain group of Thai nationals, who I would not like to name here. Does anyone out there know if this is true and can someone like myself run a small venture like this without any outside intervention, if you know what I mean.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I would say simply, no

Read any of the Phuket media about the outcry and protests against the Russian businesses, there have been street protests against them taking jobs from locals, some have been forced to close, investigators from DSI are checking all foreign interests in Phuket tourism ventures as a result - tourism is a protected industry. 

It's not a matter of 'a certain group of Thai nationals' it is the law.

Unless you could set up a company, with the financial capital requirements, employ the minimum number of Thai staff required (four i think it is) get a tourism license - the latter, as many other have shown virtually impossible (see *Point 1* in quote below) for a non-Thai - it is not as if you would be providing a specialist service that could not be operated by a Thai national.



> *Travel or tour guide business registration*
> 
> The travel and tour guide business is regulated by the Tourist Business and Guide Act. Before engaging in the tourist business, one has to apply for a TAT license (Tourism Authority of Thailand) with the Tourist Business and Guide Registration Office. The following conditions have to be fulfilled in case the applicant is a natural person:
> 
> ...


and


> The travel and tour guide business being a restricted activity under the Foreign Business Act, a foreigner that wants to get involved in the tourist business will have to incorporate a juristic person to apply for the TAT license. The company will have to have the following characteristics:
> 
> 
> Being registered under Thai Law;
> ...


----------



## AussieSteve (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Song Si I guess thats another idea I'll have to throw away. I am desperately trying to avoid teaching English

Steve


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

philip wylie wrote a book called starting a business in thailand, and then a later one about different ways of making money in thailand (can't remember the name of it) ... but if you google on "philip wylie thailand amazon.com" then you will probably find it.

if you want more of a big-picture guide to investing and managing money in thailand then click on the link below left


----------



## AussieSteve (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Bruce I will see if I can locate the books.

Steve


----------

